

Yelp Prison Review Faxbot - samclemens
http://lav.io/2014/11/yelp-prison-review-faxbot/

======
berkay
Didn't expect to see Jerry Seinfeld to put a review for Sing Sing prison:) No
idea it's real but looks legit. [http://www.yelp.com/biz/sing-sing-
correctional-facility-ossi...](http://www.yelp.com/biz/sing-sing-correctional-
facility-ossining)

